# This makes life a little easier



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

I love to use the vaccuum attachment when I'm sanding mud. Don't need a mask, and very little cleanup afterwards.:clap: Why don't you guys like it?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

ron schenker said:


> I love to use the vaccuum attachment when I'm sanding mud. Don't need a mask, and very little cleanup afterwards.:clap: Why don't you guys like it?


Who says we don't like it? I use one all the time. I do need to getter a better shop vac, maybe one built exclusively for drywall, but they are mighty pricey.


----------



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

I also like to use my vac when sanding. The last batch of screens I picked up were fine type but still leave lines. What are you guys using brand wise?


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

I use a good quality drywall specialty filter in the shop vac... it catches everything. Once I plugged in and starting sanding and didn't realize that someone had used the vac. to suck up water. There was no filter in it at all and I was blowing drywall dust all around the room behind me. not lol


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

ron schenker said:


> I use a good quality drywall specialty filter in the shop vac... it catches everything. Once I plugged in and starting sanding and didn't realize that someone had used the vac. to suck up water. There was no filter in it at all and I was blowing drywall dust all around the room behind me. not lol


That sounds like the time I bought a new vac (combination blower vac). Put the hose in the outlet (the wrong one) and filled the whole place with drywall dust in about 30 sec's. Doh!!!


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

I ought the high dollar shop vac filter and when sanding with attachment is works excellent, but it does seem to load up quickly and then the fun task of shaking that nasty thing out.

I like no vacuum attachment better since the sander is freer to move back and forth across the wall, either that or I need a smaller vac since you exert half your muscle trying to get it to slide at all 

If I was in the biz I would have no problem dropping the coin for the orbital sander/vac. tool. I know 1 guy that bought one and says it was his best drywall tool investment to date.


----------



## Mudd Dogg (Sep 14, 2005)

I have the Porter Cable Drywall sander and the Loveless drywall vaccuum. They work awesome, not even the slightest bit of dust until you sand the corner bead. But, and there's always a but, the vac sucks so well (yeah I know how that sounds) that the suction slows down the sander moving across the drywall. I can sand twice as fast without it, but I also use a respirator when not using the vac.

Your right ProWall they are pricey. I got the LoveLess drywall vac for $225 and the PC drywall sander for $430. I wouldn't sand any other way.


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

Mudd Dogg said:


> I have the Porter Cable Drywall sander and the Loveless drywall vaccuum. They work awesome, not even the slightest bit of dust until you sand the corner bead. But, and there's always a but, the vac sucks so well (yeah I know how that sounds) that the suction slows down the sander moving across the drywall. I can sand twice as fast without it, but I also use a respirator when not using the vac.
> 
> Your right ProWall they are pricey. I got the LoveLess drywall vac for $225 and the PC drywall sander for $430. I wouldn't sand any other way.


OK Mudd Dogg I gotta ask this...

With the porter cable sander do you seem to have problems with swirl marks in the mud and does it rough up the drywall paper next to the joints more so than using a stick sander? I have heard of these issues with this setup and have hesitated on trying it out due to the high cost of the sander.
I'm just very interested in some real world views of this setup. Please give me your opinion. Sorry for taking the thread off course.

Nate


----------



## Mudd Dogg (Sep 14, 2005)

There is such problems, if and when the person sanding the houses puts too much pressure on the sander along with too course a grit sanding disk. I use 220 sanding discs and have no problems with burning the drywall. Its all in a matter of knowing how to use the machine and what grit disc to use. The quality of the finishing is also a factor. If you have a finisher you just slops the mud on the house and relies on sanding to make it look good, you will definitely have burnt paper. 

Once again pole sanding also depends on the finisher. Around here in central Florida I see burnt paper in houses due to pole sanding. I have been told I am the only one in my immediate area that uses the PC sander. So I assume its all pole sanding.

Another note on the PC sander. If you constantly put too much pressure on the machine, it will eventually end up in the repair shop from the motor burning up. You have to let the machine and the sanding disc do the work. Not the muscles in your arms. I've seen it before with too many people using the PC sander like a pole sander.


----------



## phinsher (Oct 27, 2005)

I agree with Mudd Dogg. We've had ours for a few years and use it many of our repair projects as well as regular drywall projects. After having used 180 on the sander for some time I got used to the nice smooth look it left. While buying new discs for it i decided to get 80 grit (I think) and was appalled at the swirls left behind. We use a regular shop-vac and use the bags that also filter fine dust and it works great for us, much cheaper than the $220 loveless and the Porter Cable shop-vac. 
Over-all the sander is one of the best investments I've made in a while (ranks right up there with my airless, and the work van!). But be careful, if you work around homeowners they always wanna know what the heck that thing is. And all your friends who attempt some drywall work will want to borrow it.


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks for the replies guys! Looks like that might be my next tool purchase. Just one thing "speed" how dose it compare with a guy bustin  with a pole sander....could you keep up or not?

Nate


----------



## Mudd Dogg (Sep 14, 2005)

You will pass a pole sander like they are standing still with the PC drywall sander.


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

Mudd Dogg said:


> You will pass a pole sander like they are standing still with the PC drywall sander.



Well Mudd Dogg I'm gonna hold ya to that:biggrin: I'll pick one up after the trip to Mexico at the begining of next week.:clap: 

Nate


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

MinConst said:


> I also like to use my vac when sanding. The last batch of screens I picked up were fine type but still leave lines. What are you guys using brand wise?


Brandwise for screens, 3M, shopvac is a craftsman.


----------



## ralo (Jan 31, 2006)

3m?


----------

